# Special Love Between Frog and Lizard



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

have a look


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ahh nice animal sexiness hahahaha just playing thats one sweet bond between frog and lizzard


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

Theres just something sooo wrong with some animals..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ha! your lizzard must have a thing for fat chicks


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

thats great!

What type of lizard is that by the way? They had some at the pet store that looked like them called rock lizards or something like that. Do you know anything about them?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I feel love in this topic









Pretty strange, but great shot and besides that it is just fun to see









Do they show this behaviour often or was this an incidental moment?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats pretty funny, unless you put them like that for the photo


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> thats great!
> 
> What type of lizard is that by the way? They had some at the pet store that looked like them called rock lizards or something like that. Do you know anything about them?
> [snapback]1126346[/snapback]​


I'm not sure what kind it is ... it lives locally as does the frog.. I picked them up out in the forest where I ride Quads...



jan said:


> I feel love in this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second time I have seen them do this. This time I just happend to get some shots...



WolfFish said:


> thats pretty funny, unless you put them like that for the photo :laugh:
> [snapback]1126515[/snapback]​


I could see why you say that. My girlfreind said that too... Honestly, come on why would they stay like that if I put them there?

I'll Keep you'll posted with pics.............. 
EXPECT TO SEE ME IN NON-POTM


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice pic... but dou you keep them in the same enclosure ???

Carnivoro


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

OOh my god! Scandalous! lol


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> Nice pic... but dou you keep them in the same enclosure ???
> 
> Carnivoro
> [snapback]1127783[/snapback]​


yea ...i found them in the same forest.... they live togther in the wild... plus I don't have another enclosure..









and they appear to be getting along


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

That's nice, I know they seem to do just fine but is not, these species do not normally coexist. their behaviour and diplays are misinterpreted. Yes you're right they live together in the wild but is not the same thing in captivity (a tank) hope ALL here with knowledge on cares of the animals in captivity know that .I do not recommend mix different species, as I hope you know that different species have different requirements, even if the differences seem quite minor especially for species from similar climates,like in the same the rain forest. Each species has a unique niche even within the same general climate (the temps,hum,ect.vary depends of the habitat of species), Plus animals of different habitats have diff. immunities to diseases,ect.









good luck, and feel free to pm me if you want to talk about.
Pedro,Herpetologyist of upr.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^ You would sh*t your pants if you saw my fish tank! I have SA Cichlids, Loaches, and Plecostomus!!!!!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

pamonster said:


> ^ You would sh*t your pants if you saw my fish tank! I have SA Cichlids, Loaches, and Plecostomus!!!!!
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]1129440[/snapback]​


lol,thats about herps not fish..

inverve
Carnivoro


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

pamonster said:


> ^ You would sh*t your pants if you saw my fish tank! I have SA Cichlids, Loaches, and Plecostomus!!!!!
> 
> :rasp:
> [snapback]1129440[/snapback]​


Sorry, but this one was funny


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes that was funny But i just think that he should show more respect because im a women not a little kid, plus i dont think that those kind of words are of a educated adult man.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Carnivoro said:


> Yes that was funny But i just think that he should show more respect because im a women not a little kid, plus i dont think that those kind of words are of a educated adult man.
> [snapback]1130588[/snapback]​


Ooh I think you can handle a little joke. Dont get all "holier than thou."

And as a sweet twist of irony, I am indeed an educated adult man!

I meant no disrespect. You just seemed a little condescending or "know it all"ish so I poked fun.

One question though, you said your a women, but your name is Pedro right? Or am I misreading something?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Its ok Pamonter...
No thats the name of my husband.
I (we) Not pretend to "know it all" we are both just Herpetologyist with a lot of experience keeping,conservations plans,raising,recovering, ect.
we've made mistakes too, we've made our share and then some over many years and we preach to others to prevent them from doing the same things we learned.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Its ok Pamonter...
No thats the name of my husband.
I (we) Not pretend to "know it all" we are both just Herpetologyist with a lot of experience keeping,conservations plans,raising,recovering, ect.
we've made mistakes too, we've made our share and then some over many years and we preach to others to prevent them from doing the same things we learned.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Ya, I know your legit








Your the one of the first people (you or your husband) I'd ask about a herp if I had questions. I talked with you or your husband a while back about bosc monitor diet, although we disagreed on a few things :laugh: , you knew a lot about it. Speaking of that, do you still have your bosc? I'd like to see some pics if you have any!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks.
Yes, we have the Bosc, also were setting up a new enclosure for him.
i have no pics right now but i will take some pics.
And how is doing your bosc ? im sure its fine...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

he is doing well, here is a recent pic of him lounging in the pool


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

ttt... made me laugh


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow, what an interesting thread...Hmm..where do I begin????????

First I guess with the begining. The Woodhouse's Toad (_Bufo woodhousii_) and lizard you picked up do need seperate enclosures, and more to the point to be released where you found them, as more than likely there are laws in place protecting them from capture without proper permits or licenses. Second the Lizard is a Northern Alligator Lizard (_Elgaria coerulea_).

Then there is the fish ecosystem/herp ecosystem/yada yada yada...mixed species do well for herps *PROVIDED* you answer to the space requirements for each species concerned and can truly provide niches required for all concerned. This is not going to happen in a 10 gallon aquarium.
Of course when deciding to mix species making sure they are from the same regions is paramount as mixing based soley on habitat and biome could produce possible introduction of disease and parasites that the tank mates have no immune system to ending poorly for captives and collector.

And lastly I want to address the Herpetologist issue. Keeping reptiles, breeding reptiles, and rescueing reptiles does not make a her[etolgist, as keeping fish does not make an Ichthyologist, or keeping bugs make you and Entomologist, nor keeping plants make you a Botonist, etc..._ ad naseum_... Phillipe coined the term "herpetoculturist" in the 80's, which adequately describes committed people to excellent understanding, husbandry and captive maintenance of reptiles and amphibians beyond the average keeper.

Bottom line, enjoy nature _in situ_. Ego is sometimes bruised in these threads and we as a species are often easily enflamed by the fact we have ego's. So let us all try to leave the ego off the keyboards and out of the threads ...I am just as guilty and am definately not casting the first stone gang, I do however wish the quality of our threads to stand alone as a beacon to the communities of keepers looking for a place to come world wide for accurite information in a newby and mistake freindly environment.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Wow, what an interesting thread...Hmm..where do I begin????????
> 
> First I guess with the begining. The Woodhouse's Toad (_Bufo woodhousii_) and lizard you picked up do need seperate enclosures, and more to the point to be released where you found them, as more than likely there are laws in place protecting them from capture without proper permits or licenses. Second the Lizard is a Northern Alligator Lizard (_Elgaria coerulea_).
> 
> ...


stone--

I just thought it was a funny pic --- and it's a 2.5g not a 10g -----

dude, who made you the creature lord? i need to release them? c-mon now ----

i picked them both up in a local forest without a permit are you going to report me ? I can give you my details if ya like --- I was not trying to co-hab them in any way.

i can appreciate you taking the time to write a lengthy response................









LIGHTEN UP A BIT HOMMIE ------- MAYBE HAVE A DRINK OR 10


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"_stone--

I just thought it was a funny pic --- and it's a 2.5g not a 10g -----

dude, who made you the creature lord? i need to release them? c-mon now ----

i picked them both up in a local forest without a permit are you going to report me ? I can give you my details if ya like --- I was not trying to co-hab them in any way.

i can appreciate you taking the time to write a lengthy response................

LIGHTEN UP A BIT HOMMIE ------- MAYBE HAVE A DRINK OR 10_"

It was a funny pic. It was also obvious from that pic that you were not aware of potential ramifications of enclosing the two together even temporarily...the toxins produced by the paratoid glands are harmful to the lizard...that also states to me that you are probably not truly prepared to adequately house these animals as captives, and so yes the comment made you should release them, _where they were captured_, a comment not made condecendingly mind you, so an attack made this direction is not understood and sadly, wasted energy better spent constructively somewhere else. 
Everytime someone decides to act without permits it looks poorly on all keepers. Laws get passed against people just because of people with attitudes just like yours...which is destructive _FOR ALL_ not just you. This was pointed out, again in a manner not condescending, but instructional in case you were not aware that such laws exist more often than they do not.
Perhaps instead of telling me to lighten up, you sir should enlighten up........


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You can direct an attack at me though, Exum, I think you're a dumbass for disrespecting and ignoring the posts from the two most educated herp folks in this thread (Crockeeper and Carnivoro).

Look up 'microhabitat' and bufo toxins, get a couple degrees, a couple decades of experience, and then maybe you can argue with them.










Oh, and I had 10 drinks two nights ago...







What you dont know is the real herpetological experts can drink most folks under the table


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

acestro said:


> You can direct an attack at me though, Exum, I think you're a dumbass for disrespecting and ignoring the posts from the two most educated herp folks in this thread (Crockeeper and Carnivoro).
> 
> Look up 'microhabitat' and bufo toxins, get a couple degrees, a couple decades of experience, and then maybe you can argue with them.
> 
> ...


does this thread appear like I was seeking insight on how to properly co-mingle these two differant animals.... NOPE -- was I asking your opinion? eh,,,,, the answear to that is NOPE too ... noticing a trend?

just sharing a funny picture of some critters I found in the woods while riding some Quads......

I'm not saying either of those two don't know anything about their snakes, frogs and lizards. They probably know a bunch.. How much does that pay BTW?

and I don't think you guys need a drink I'm changing my diagnosis to prescrption meds... maybe a double dose of Alprazolam -- maybe QID --- thanx guy's and gal for making something that was supposed to give others a chuckle and has turned into an all out FLAME-A-THON ...

lets keep it going if ya like,

I'll take on whoever is next....................................


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm guessing you're a doctor of "stupidology". You're the first to be defensive, and that's the only real trend.







These folks just gave you sagely (and not inflammatory) information and you spat in their faces. I decided I'd give you what you wanted, an un-intelligent, non-productive flamewar. Seems that's what you like.

Yes, by the way, how much you are paid is directly related to your intelligence. I think we all forgot that.

It is I who will be taking on the next smart/dumbass. And I dont care who's next, the list of smart/dumb-asses is very very very long.

(only on the internet can a penguin argue with squirrel nuts)









oh yeah, your prescription is some sleeping pills.... so you spend less time on the internet making us all stupider :rasp:


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

acestro said:


> I'm guessing you're a doctor of "stupidology". You're the first to be defensive, and that's the only real trend.:laugh: These folks just gave you sagely (and not inflammatory) information and you spat in their faces. I decided I'd give you what you wanted, an un-intelligent, non-productive flamewar. Seems that's what you like.
> 
> Yes, by the way, how much you are paid is directly related to your intelligence. I think we all forgot that.
> 
> ...


its for anxiety dude, not sleeping its also called Xanex

for up-tight poeple that need to calm down ---

do you at least like the picture?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's funny, no doubt. Although the toad might be saying... "I dare you to lick my parotids, bitch"









It's just a matter of respect for fellas like Crockeeper. If you were here during his heyday you would have gleaned a LOT of excellent herp info.

Xanax sucks, beer ALL THE WAY!


----------

